# Headingf out to paint again.



## fish4trout (Jun 27, 2001)

Don't know where your talking about but I will share spots. Let you in on another secret. If the water is down so you can wade the Clinton, go in Rochester where the Paint runs in. From there until about 2 miles downstream there can be some BIG browns. I have fished this many times in early summer and had good luck. You have to work for the fish but when you find one it will pay off.

FISH-ON !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

Ok, guys I am not saying I know everything, I thought we were done??? Kingsalmon32 posted a report, and apparently he told what we caught! Now, not to oppose the rights of the forum, but he stated what fish he caught, that is perfectly fine! Now, I bet you guys might want to share what you caught before, and many of you guys do! Fish4Trout, yeah you are right about the water being low, here's a secret for you, where paint empties into the clinton, big brownies await!!!! Anyways, fishing there can be great! Hey shoeman, stimulators are stonefly adults that are very concentrated at paint creek in the evening. You will know a stimulator when you see one....their flight can be beautiful, and they flutter!!!! Anyways, just wanted to fill everyone in!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Dan, I think, you're pulling my leg on that stimulator.
At the risk of sounding like a fool, I must have been mis-lead for many years.
The way I have been taught , the stimulator is a fly that mimics many different insects and is an attractor pattern and not an actual insect.
I have been tying flies for only 15 years and in any literature, I've run across, it is supposed to imitate caddis, stoneflies and even hoppers, depending on the pattern and color.

Maybe some of the veterans on this site can clear this up.

I'm still learning, forgive me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

Well, I always was told, and when I studdied in my flyfishing encyclpedia, a stimualtor is what they "refer to" as a stonefly adult imitation. Now, you are right about the caddis and hopper imitations that a stimualtor can provide but when most think of stimulators(the pattern), they think of adult stoneflies. When, I say a "stimulator" hatch, I am not reffering to the stimulator pattern, rather adult stones on the water! There is no such insect called a stimulator, I just refer to adult stones as this, because of the action they provide!! So, you are right, but I wasn't wrong, just a way of reffering to those beautiful stonies!!!! Sorry about the misunderstanding, I should of been more specific!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

What's wrong with stonefly hatch?


----------

